# Pandora



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have heard some discussion about listening to Pandora in their cars. Even though I have Satellite already I am interested in trying some new music formats. What kind of equipment is needed to broadcast in the car.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

A smart phone that has a Pandora app. In my case, it's the iPhone.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> A smart phone that has a Pandora app. In my case, it's the iPhone.


Do you have to have navigation in your car? Does it have to be a 2012? I have a 2011 LS with out navigation. Can I still use Pandora with a i Phone connected to the USB?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The iPhone has to be plugged into the USB port for Pandora to play through the radio. I don't have the Navigation system, I have the Infotainment Center. I have also learned that some other apps will play sounds as well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Of course, you can just plug in the aux jack into the iPhone and play it that way, although it is neat to be able to control the phone through the radio via USB. 

I listen to Pandora in the phone very often. It pretty much eliminates the need for XM radio as I'm always within range of a strong data network signal.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I hooked up my MP3 to my aux jack and it worked. Too bad all my phone is "stupid"(not smart) to download the app to but I don't have data plan yet for my phone. Just wanted to find out what I need to do. Now I know I can do it maybe I will.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a 2011 LTZ w/o nav and an iPhone 4s plugged into the usb port.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Digging through some old info here and I'm having trouble connectiong my android Samsung that has Pandora and getting it through my 2011 ltz cruze speakers. I tried both ways Aux jack (maybe the jack is defective?) I hear crackling and pandora is playing on the phone but I can't hear it through the speakers. USB ...nothing either. Do I need to activate the Bluetooth (I haven't done that yet with this phone) Any detail would be appreciated. I'd like to get rid of XM. Thanks guys for reading this and hopefully helping me out.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I bought the Bluetooth module out of the Camaro I listen to it that way without having to plug into any jacks. Bought the PDIM Bluetooth module for $85.00 and installed it in 20 minutes. Very simple install. All plug-n-play.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Bluetooth PDIM! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The crackling noise is often due to the cord. Have you tried connecting your phone with a different cord?

I usually don't have problems connecting mine. Plug it in, wait a few seconds, then search through the aux buttons until I can select what it thinks is an iPod. It sometimes takes a few seconds/a few scrolls through the list until that picks up as an option. Then turn on Pandora and boom (well, not so literally).


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, I enabled Bluetooth pairing it with the Samsung T679. Then I tried following the instructions in the manual about hitting the scr button on the steering wheel etc. but to no avail. The scr button only displays AM,FM, XM, CD and aux jac. also I had pandora playing on the phone and the phone plugged in with the usb to the car. Simple right? not for me. :dazed002: Do I need a young techie person to figure this out?


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> The crackling noise is often due to the cord. Have you tried connecting your phone with a different cord?
> 
> I usually don't have problems connecting mine. Plug it in, wait a few seconds, then search through the aux buttons until I can select what it thinks is an iPod. It sometimes takes a few seconds/a few scrolls through the list until that picks up as an option. Then turn on Pandora and boom (well, not so literally).


I'll try a different cord. I got 3 of them...they each have the 3mm end connection I'm assuming we are talking about. I'll try that way when I get home to it. thanks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Laurie Lou said:


> Digging through some old info here and I'm having trouble connectiong my android Samsung that has Pandora and getting it through my 2011 ltz cruze speakers. I tried both ways Aux jack (maybe the jack is defective?) I hear crackling and pandora is playing on the phone but I can't hear it through the speakers. USB ...nothing either. Do I need to activate the Bluetooth (I haven't done that yet with this phone) Any detail would be appreciated. I'd like to get rid of XM. Thanks guys for reading this and hopefully helping me out.


Laurie Lou, 

When you are using the auxiliary cord do you hear anything? Please make sure you are under the correct source (AUX) and the volume is adjusted on both your audio device and radio. If you have further questions, you can certainly reach out to our Infotainment team, 855-478-7767. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

